# Cessione Milan: si tratta a oltranza. Le parti devono scoprirsi.



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

*Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca. 
Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così. 
Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato. 

Tornando alla trattativa, questa sarà una settimana interlocutoria perché le parti hanno preso tempo. I cinesi, chiedono reali garanzie sullo stato dei conti rossoneri. Fininvest invece chiede a Galatioto che venga dato un volto a questa cordata. E questa sarebbe la chiave d'accesso per convincere Berlusconi a vendere la maggioranza, cosa che farebbe solo nelle mani di gruppi solidi. 
Dunque le parti si stanno studiando. Ma sia chiaro: hanno già trattato a lungo i dettagli dell'operazione. Quelle che devono venire fuori adesso sono le garanzie finali per suggellare l'accordo. 
Intanto il Milan ha presentato un piano quadriennale alla UEFA, garanzia in più da mostrare a chi entrerà in società.

Aggiornamento di Campopiano: le ulteriori garanzie richieste dai cinesi sono dovute al piano di rientro che il Milan presenterà alla UEFA. Piano che ricadrà anche sul nuovo gruppo dopo che acquisterà la maggioranza e che quindi si accollerà i debiti.

2° Aggiornamento di Campopiano in risposta a diversi utenti: sono gli advisor che portano avanti le trattative e poi alla fine si arriva a conoscere i nomi dei compratori. Solitamente funziona sempre così. 
Chiedere garanzie sui conti mi sembra diverso rispetto a chiedere i conti.*


----------



## martinmilan (26 Aprile 2016)

non mi sembra nemmeno tanto credibile campopiano...vuoi che fininvest non sappia già chi c'è nella cordata? è la prima cosa che dovrebbero sapere.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



Nel caso sia vero tutto, credo che il più sia fatto. Ste notizie non le fanno uscir fuori quando è tutto in alto mare (Bee è un caso a parte...).


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



Se le cose stessero andando veramente così è tutto normale credo.. È normale, penso, chiedere di girare le carte e fare venire da una parte tutti i conti fuori(per i cinesi) e tutti i nomi della cordata(per la fininvest), anche perché poi c'è da convincere il pazzo ed è già difficile farlo di per sè, poi senza neanche sapere i nomi della cordata chiudiamo baracca e burattini... Quindi penso, se le cose stessero andando così, che è normale routine.. E spero lo facciano entro fine stagione per preparare bene il nuovo anno.. Però mi chiedo, come mai queste notizie non vengono riportate anche su premium o Sky?


----------



## MrPeppez (26 Aprile 2016)

[MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] riprendendo il tuo ultimo messaggio nell'altro topic...secondo te Berlusconi non dovrebbe sapere già chi c'è a capo della cordata?


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



Boh. Prego in ginocchio che i cinesi ci liberino dal male ma, osservando la situazioni, noto un enorme deja vu con quanto accaduto lo scorso anno.

Cordate misteriose, continui rinvii, elezioni alle porte. Spero vivamente di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Gabry (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



Non mi sembra niente di più di quello che già si sapeva condito con qualche romanzata e qualche congettura.
Quindi in realtà non si sa niente di nuovo.

Le cose sono due:
o la trattativa prosegue ma stanno mantenendo il massimo segreto e le notizie non filtrano fuori;
o la trattativa e bloccata ed è per questo che non ci sono news.

In ogni caso il prossimo step sarà il cda di giovedì in cui qualche giornale sicuramente ci marcerà sopra per tirare fuori qualche notiziola.


----------



## alcyppa (26 Aprile 2016)

Questa storia della cordata evanescente della quale non si conoscono con precisione i vari componenti puzza.
Puzza veramente troppo (e ricorda molto una vicenda vissuta circa un annetto fa).

Sempre che si voglia credere alle parole di questo Campopiano.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2016)

> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.



Ma che notizia è? Trattano senza conoscere il nome dell'acquirente? Ma è una trattativa o un appuntamento al buio?


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi...Galatioto è uno che ha trattato la vendita dei Bulls...dei Warriors...dei Bobcats...tutte franchigie Nba...lui stesso ha detto che l'acquirente cinese rimane in "Incognito"...se non diamo credito neanche ad un personaggio del genere non ha senso commentare nessuna notizia


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Ste cordate misteriose non hanno senso..uno vuole comprare il Milan mica si deve nascondere...anche se magari lo fanno per questioni di borsa...però è strano..

Impressione del momento: sta andando tutto in vacca pure sto giro


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] riprendendo il tuo ultimo messaggio nell'altro topic...secondo te Berlusconi non dovrebbe sapere già chi c'è a capo della cordata?





Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi...Galatioto è uno che ha trattato la vendita dei Bulls...dei Warriors...dei Bobcats...tutte franchigie Nba...lui stesso ha detto che l'acquirente cinese rimane in "Incognito"...se non diamo credito neanche ad un personaggio del genere non ha senso commentare nessuna notizia



Ti rispondo quotando il messaggio di Fabiuzzo che trovo molto pertinente. Galatioto è la garanzia assoluta su questo affare.
E' comprensibile che i cinesi abbiano voluto mantenere l'anonimato fino ad ora, trattando esclusivamente per mezzo dell'advisor americano, ma è altrettanto comprensibile che Fininvest adesso, prima di chiudere, voglia conoscere nomi e cognomi di chi comprerà il Milan. Cosa che credo stia a cuore soprattutto a Berlusconi, che per questo non si è ancora espresso. 

Poi ovviamente non credo che Fininvest sia giunta ad un accordo con Galatioto senza aver visto le dovute garanzie bancarie. L'unico passaggio "strano" di questo pezzo sono le ulteriori garanzie sui conti chieste dai cinesi, visto che Campopiano 7 giorni fa disse che avevano concluso la due diligence. Aspettiamo anche un parere di [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION] 



Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (26 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi...Galatioto è uno che ha trattato la vendita dei Bulls...dei Warriors...dei Bobcats...tutte franchigie Nba...lui stesso ha detto che l'acquirente cinese rimane in "Incognito"...se non diamo credito neanche ad un personaggio del genere non ha senso commentare nessuna notizia


Dei bulls no.. Io sono tifoso dei Chicago bulls.. Ha trattato la vendita nella nba dei warriors e bobcats(ora Hornets) e dei Chicago Cubs di baseball... Però si resta sicuramente molto affidabile


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi...*Galatioto* è uno che ha trattato la vendita dei Bulls...dei Warriors...dei Bobcats...tutte franchigie Nba...lui stesso ha detto che l'acquirente cinese rimane in "Incognito"...se non diamo credito neanche ad un personaggio del genere non ha senso commentare nessuna notizia



Ecco la presenza e la reputazione di Galatiolo, unito alla mancata smentita di Fininvest, mi danno un po' di speranza.

Dubito che uno come Galatiolo si esponga per dei compratori inaffidabili.


----------



## martinmilan (26 Aprile 2016)

nessuno sa nulla..la trattativa resta segreta e i giornali devono vendere..


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Aprile 2016)

DeviLInsideMe ha scritto:


> Dei bulls no.. Io sono tifoso dei Chicago bulls.. Ha trattato la vendita nella nba dei warriors e bobcats(ora Hornets) e dei Chicago Cubs di baseball... Però si resta sicuramente molto affidabile



si mi sono confuso  ...cmq lui per me è garanzia di affidabilità...poi come vada a finire è un altro paio di maniche ovviamente...


----------



## DannySa (26 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Ragazzi...Galatioto è uno che ha trattato la vendita dei Bulls...dei Warriors...dei Bobcats...tutte franchigie Nba...lui stesso ha detto che l'acquirente cinese rimane in "Incognito"...se non diamo credito neanche ad un personaggio del genere non ha senso commentare nessuna notizia



Il fatto che il nome degli acquirenti non sia ancora saltato fuori a me invece dà ancora più fiducia.
I nomi salteranno fuori quando le due parti avranno chiuso del tutto la cessione del 70%, io la vedo così.


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo quotando il messaggio di Fabiuzzo che trovo molto pertinente. Galatioto è la garanzia assoluta su questo affare.
> E' comprensibile che i cinesi abbiano voluto mantenere l'anonimato fino ad ora, trattando esclusivamente per mezzo dell'advisor americano, ma è altrettanto comprensibile che Fininvest adesso, prima di chiudere, voglia conoscere nomi e cognomi di chi comprerà il Milan. Cosa che credo stia a cuore soprattutto a Berlusconi, che per questo non si è ancora espresso.
> 
> Poi ovviamente non credo che Fininvest sia giunta ad un accordo con Galatioto senza aver visto le dovute garanzie bancarie. L'unico passaggio "strano" di questo pezzo sono le ulteriori garanzie sui conti chieste dai cinesi, visto che Campopiano 7 giorni fa disse che avevano concluso la due diligence. Aspettiamo anche un parere di @Casnop



Secondo me un ulteriore controllo dei conti non è affatto strano.Vorranno verificare il tutto;Un pò come il ripassone del giorno prima di un Esame.


----------



## kollaps (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ti rispondo quotando il messaggio di Fabiuzzo che trovo molto pertinente. Galatioto è la garanzia assoluta su questo affare.
> E' comprensibile che i cinesi abbiano voluto mantenere l'anonimato fino ad ora, trattando esclusivamente per mezzo dell'advisor americano, ma è altrettanto comprensibile che Fininvest adesso, prima di chiudere, voglia conoscere nomi e cognomi di chi comprerà il Milan. Cosa che credo stia a cuore soprattutto a Berlusconi, che per questo non si è ancora espresso.
> 
> Poi ovviamente non credo che Fininvest sia giunta ad un accordo con Galatioto senza aver visto le dovute garanzie bancarie. L'unico passaggio "strano" di questo pezzo sono le ulteriori garanzie sui conti chieste dai cinesi, visto che Campopiano 7 giorni fa disse che avevano concluso la due diligence. Aspettiamo anche un parere di [MENTION=1914]Casnop[/MENTION]



Secondo me è ovvio che Fininvest conosca già i finanziatori della cordata...e mi sorprenderei del contrario, sinceramente.
Questa non-notizia di Campopiano, del quale tuttavia mi fiderei, è data per lasciare in pasto ai tifosi, affamati di notizie, qualche stralcio di verità.
Panem et circenses.
Sono inoltre sempre più convinto che l'operazione si farà, ma teniamoci pronti...d'ora in poi ne sentiremo di tutti i colori.
Di notizie certe ne passano poche, ma i giornalisti purtroppo qualcosa sono obbligati a scriverlo tutti i giorni, perciò ci dovremo sorbire anche le loro astruse fantasie....come le innumerevoli revisioni dei conti, i patemi del presidente, ecc.
La realtà è che saranno i cinesi a decidere QUANDO, COME e IN CHE MODO uscire allo scoperto.
Tutto quello che sentiremo prima, dovremo filtrarlo, con pazienza e speranza.
Ancora un mese alla liberazione (forse  )


----------



## Snake (26 Aprile 2016)

ah quindi stanno trattando con un fantasma, a me viene da ridere, mi pare tutta una farsa.


----------



## Black (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



sarà, ma io quando leggo il termine "settimana interlocutoria" mi viene in mente Bee e non è una buona cosa. Che questi cinesi vogliano restare nascosti non mi torna molto, anche se sono quotati in borsa. Dovranno uscire allo scoperto prima o poi, no? perchè quelli che stanno per entrare nell'Inter l'hanno fatto invece?
l'unica cosa che mi fa mantenere un pò di positività è che c'è Galatioto che non è un pagliaccio.

Ma poi voi credete veramente che a Berlusconi interessa che chi compra dia delle garanzie?? a lui interessano solo i soldi ed uscirne nel miglior modo possibile


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco la presenza e la reputazione di Galatiolo, unito alla mancata smentita di Fininvest, mi danno un po' di speranza.
> 
> Dubito che uno come Galatiolo si esponga per dei compratori inaffidabili.



Ma infatti i problemi sono con lo psicopatico con cui hanno a che fare da parte nostra..


----------



## alcyppa (26 Aprile 2016)

Comunque l'articolo di Campopiano è stato modificato perchè ora viene riportato il nome di MilanWorld


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti i problemi sono con lo psicopatico con cui hanno a che fare da parte nostra..



se trattano da settimane l'ok del boss è già arrivato...il resto è solo fuffa per vendere giornali...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, e menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...





alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque l'articolo di Campopiano è stato modificato perchè ora viene riportato il nome di MilanWorld



*Notizia aggiornata: Campopiano spiega la questione delle ulteriori garanzie chieste dai cinesi e, soprattutto, su richiesta inserisce nell'articolo il portale MilanWorld, prima fonte aver scovato le notizie cinesi Phoenix TV e Soho.com, che confermavano l'interesse di Robin Li.*


----------



## Jaqen (26 Aprile 2016)

A me Berlusconi sembra mio nonno. Vive nel suo mondo, cambia idea ogni 3 secondi.. un povero nonno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Aprile 2016)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> se trattano da settimane l'ok del boss è già arrivato...il resto è solo fuffa per vendere giornali...



Sarà ma il nano non ha mai parlato di cedere la maggioranza...e io finché non vedo le firme non ci credo che se ne va così in silenzio..


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, non menzionato nell'articolo). E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> 
> ...



Certo che oh non vi va bene nulla eh 

L'anno scorso con Bee che faceva foto su twitter, giri per Milano.... tutti "ehheehe ma cosa faaaaaa" " uno che compra il Milan ed punta su di se tutta l'attenzioneeeee" " E' in cerca di scoop".

Quest'anno i cinesi invisibili " ehehee ma dove sono allora??"

Insomma che si facciano vedere oppure no c'è sempre lo scetticismo. Forse, dopo la strategia dello scorso anno, hanno cambiato tattica.

Voglio comunque aggiungere una cosa. Anche l'anno scorso "i cinesi di Bee" non c'erano. Qua al posto di Bee c'è la Galatioto che funge da tramite. E come se Galatioto andasse in giro domani per Milan e rilasciasse dichiarazioni, ovviamente non sta succedendo. Ha rilasciato l'intervista e basta e non si è fatto più vedere.

Una cosa è certa, Una persona come Li con tutti i suoi impegni non prende certo l'aereo per venire a Milano a trattare il Milan di persona. Avrà mandato i suoi seguaci che nessuno conosce. Solo che sta volta non c'è il clown di turno che fa interviste a Sky.

Ed io sono uno di quelli che non crede a questa trattativa, non riesco ad immaginare un Milan senza Berlusconi dopo l'estate. Dai.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (26 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà ma il nano non ha mai parlato di cedere la maggioranza...e io finché non vedo le firme non ci credo che se ne va così in silenzio..



La verità è che bisogna solo aspettare e basta...nessuna sa una beata fava tranne i diretti interessati e Campopiano che ha una fonte interna...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Notizia aggiornata: Campopiano spiega la questione delle ulteriori garanzie chieste dai cinesi e, soprattutto, su richiesta inserisce nell'articolo il portale MilanWorld, prima fonte aver scovato le notizie cinesi Phoenix TV e Soho.com, che confermavano l'interesse di Robin Li.*



Questo Campopiano è mitico. 

Ma se ci sta trollando lo vado a cercare.


----------



## walter 22 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Mah... la trattativa è avviata da tempo, i cinesi vogliono comprare fininvest vuole vendere ma i cinesi non hanno ancora garanzie sui conti rossoneri e fininvest non sa chi sia il compratore. Sinceramente sembrano sempre le solite prese per il c...


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ecco la presenza e la reputazione di Galatiolo, unito alla mancata smentita di Fininvest, mi danno un po' di speranza.
> 
> Dubito che uno come Galatiolo si esponga per dei compratori inaffidabili.



L'anno scorso avevamo Lara Comi, è già un passo avanti


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà ma il nano non ha mai parlato di cedere la maggioranza...e io finché non vedo le firme non ci credo che se ne va così in silenzio..



L'incognita vera è Berlusca che, anche sobillato da Galliani, può mandare in vacca l'affare da un momento all'altro.

Sappiamo tutti che se fosse per la Fininvest il Milan sarebbe già stato dismesso da tempo, ma Berlusconi è follemente attaccato al suo piano: l'entrata di un socio di minoranza che metta i soldi mentre lui resta al timone (prendendosi ovviamente i meriti delle eventuali vittorie).

Il cambio Brocchi-Sinisa va anche letto in questo modo: forse Berlusca voleva dimostrare di avere ancora il fiuto e le capacità per portare in alto il Milan. Il fallimento di Brocchi in questo senso può accellerare di molto il processo di vendita.


----------



## mandraghe (26 Aprile 2016)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'anno scorso avevamo Lara Comi, è già un passo avanti



Forse intendevi Licia Ronzulli 

Lara Comi è solo una delle tante eurodepuPatate candidate da Sirvio per la loro......competenza....diciamo così....


----------



## pazzomania (26 Aprile 2016)

Rispetto per chi commenta, ci mancherebbe 

Ma non immaginate quanto sia bello non credere ad una virgola di quanto dicono i giornalisti, che devono pure giustificare lo stipendio in qualche modo!!

Esattamente un anno fa, entravo in modo compulsivo sul forum per vedere se ci fossero nuove succulenti novità.

Una volta sola mi faccio fregare, stavolta sto in "poltrona" e guardo voi, pronto cmq ad esultare in caso di vittoria finale


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2016)

Ho paura raga .. Ho paura di svegliarmi


----------



## Sherlocked (26 Aprile 2016)

Tutte costruzioni ipotetiche, sono sicuro al 100% che non si arriverà ad una cessione, non nell'immediato, serviranno altri anni di sofferenze prima di cedere.


----------



## Gekyn (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Io credo che sia tutto vero e credo che Berlusconi venda.

Però se tutto questo si dovesse verificare in una trollata epica, io con il calcio (AC.MILAN) smetto.
Perché una volta preso per il fondelli va bene la seconda NO!


----------



## Aragorn (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Le uniche vere somiglianze con lo scorso anno stanno nella frenesia con cui i giornalisti si inventano le notizie (presunte date di deadline, Berlusconi che un giorno vuole vendere e il giorno dopo no, ecc ) e nell'ingenuità di chi ci casca.
Galatioto ha detto quello che ha detto e Fininvest dopo oltre una settimana non ha ancora smentito nulla. Questi ad oggi sono i fatti, il resto sono solo congetture dettate dall'ottimismo o dal pessimismo.


----------



## Henry (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): (...)
> Intanto il Milan ha presentato un piano quadriennale alla UEFA, garanzia in più da mostrare a chi entrerà in società.
> 
> Aggiornamento di Campopiano: le ulteriori garanzie richieste dai cinesi sono dovute al piano di rientro che il Milan presenterà alla UEFA. Piano che ricadrà anche sul nuovo gruppo dopo che acquisterà la maggioranza e che quindi si accollerà i debiti.*



Questo e` l'unico punto che non mi e` chiaro: perche` i cinesi dovrebbero farsi vincolare da un accordo stipulato dalla vecchia dirigenza, avendo la possibilita`, sfruttando la clausola del welcome package, di presentare all'Uefa un proprio piano, si spera piu` aggressivo, data la presumibile capacita` di ampliare i ricavi commerciali? Mi sarei aspettato la richiesta di sospendere le trattative con l'Uefa, in attesa di prendere il controllo del club.


----------



## folletto (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Per me la trattativa è realtà, altrimenti Galatioto non avrebbe detto quelle cose qualche giorno fa, il problema però è sempre uno, il nostro caro presidente che potrebbe far saltare tutto con tanto di teatrino allegato "ha prevalso il cuore ed il Milan tornerà a vincere con me", ma potrebbe anche cedere ai milioni ed in quel caso ci sarebbe anche la finta lacrimuccia davanti alle telecamere.........speriamo nella lacrimuccia


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Aprile 2016)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Forse intendevi Licia Ronzulli
> 
> Lara Comi è solo una delle tante eurodepuPatate candidate da Sirvio per la loro......competenza....diciamo così....



Madò è vero, la Ronzulli  Come ho potuto dimenticare


----------



## Fabius.85 (26 Aprile 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Per me la trattativa è realtà, altrimenti Galatioto non avrebbe detto quelle cose qualche giorno fa, il problema però è sempre uno, il nostro caro presidente che potrebbe far saltare tutto con tanto di teatrino allegato "ha prevalso il cuore ed il Milan tornerà a vincere con me", ma potrebbe anche cedere ai milioni ed in quel caso ci sarebbe anche la finta lacrimuccia davanti alle telecamere.........speriamo nella lacrimuccia



La trattativa anche secondo me è vera. L'aspetto romanzato della vicenda risiede nella presunta volontà di cedere da parte di SB.
Mi spiego meglio: se Fininvest intavola una trattativa con soggetti stimati, come Galatioto, a mio sommesso avviso, la volontà di cedere c'è, anche di B.
Se la trattativa non andrà nel modo da noi sperato non sarà per un sussulto di cuore del Nostro ma per mere questioni economiche o di management (prezzo o magari esclusione di Barbara dal futuro assetto societario).


----------



## Louis Gara (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Bravo Pasquale, comunque [MENTION=931]Il Re dell'Est[/MENTION] ho visto che su Twitter ormai siete pappa e ciccia, sarebbe carino proporgli un'intervista fatta da milanworld a vicenda conclusa in un senso o nell'altro, sapere un po' di cose su di lui e la sua storia giornalistica (e magari qualche aneddoto sulla faccenda). Questa persona potrebbe star facendo lo scoop giornalistico sul calcio più importante da 30anni a questa parte.


----------



## robs91 (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Mi sbaglierò ma secondo me questo Campopiano sa poco o nulla.Prima parlava di conference call praticamente decisiva ora di fase interlocutoria,bah .


----------



## siioca (26 Aprile 2016)

I giornalisti non sannno cosa scrivere su questa trattativa,che come giusto che sia la si sta facendo sottotraccia senza far trapelare nulla,sapremo qualcosa a giochi fatti o nel bene o nel male.


----------



## __king george__ (26 Aprile 2016)

tutti pensano che se ci sono degli aspetti da limare sono sulla cifra,percentuali,ecc invece magari silvio si sta incagliando su cose tipo "il prossimo stadio deve portare il mio nome" ed altre amenità....

a parte gli scherzi non ho capito sta cosa del non conoscere i nomi della cordata...cioè se non sono pubblici ok, ma se non li conosce nemmeno fininvest mi sembra un tantino inverosimile come cosa...


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2016)

Che poi... "In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi."[...] "Ma sia chiaro: hanno già trattato a lungo i dettagli dell'operazione."

Ma questo è un controsenso.

La volontà (da parte di Berlusconi) di cedere la squadra è la conditio sine qua non della trattativa. Prima Silvio decide di vendere, poi si fanno le trattative,e infine si arriva ai dettagli, segno che l'operazione è praticamente terminata (con esito positivo). In questo caso invece sembra che sia avvenuto l'esatto opposto: si discutono i dettagli di una operazione che una delle controparti negoziali non è ancora intenzionata a porre in essere. Che senso ha? 



siioca ha scritto:


> I giornalisti non sannno cosa scrivere su questa trattativa,che come giusto che sia la si sta facendo sottotraccia senza far trapelare nulla,sapremo qualcosa a giochi fatti o nel bene o nel male.



Secondo me nessuno sa nulla.
"Berlusconi vuole vendere solo la minoranza, Berlusconi vende se il Milan vince la Coppa Italia così può lasciare da vincente, Berlusconi vende solo se il Milan perde, è tutto fatto, manca solo il si di Berlusconi. Berlusconi vuole vendere,ma i cinesi vogliono vedere i conti."

I giornalisti stanno un po' facendo il giochino delle montagne russe, un po' come quando va per le lunghe la trattativa per l'acquisto di un giocatore. Un giorno filtra cauto ottimismo, un altro si allontano le parti, un altro ancora c'è l' "inserimentoh" di un'altra squadra, e così via.


----------



## mabadi (26 Aprile 2016)

Ma vi rendete conto che vuol dire mettere la firma su un contratto che pone fine alla presidenza del Milan ed alla proprietà del Milan.
Credo sia normale che Berlusconi ogni volta ci ripensi vuol dire mettere la parola fine a tante cose.
Il vero problema è che Berlusconi non ha più la forza economica e fisica di gestire il Milan e così non si può più andare avanti.
Forse -e spero- se ne è accorto anche il Presidente.


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2016)

Secondo me invece ci siamo.

L'estrema cautela dei cinesi nel mostrarsi mi sa molto di serietà, della volontà di non alimentare inutili tamtam mediatici, l'esatto contrario del buffone Bee.
Inoltre Galatioto, che conoscevo bene visto che sono un grande appassionato NBA, mi ispira grande fiducia.

In sostanza, atteniamoci alla deadline delle 6-8 settimane dell'intervista di Sal alla gazzetta, all'attesissimo comunicato Fininvest (o addirittura dichiarazioni del nano senile) e a Bloomberg che bufale certamente non ne spara, visto che è praticamente la bibbia della finanza mondiale.
Darei retta (con le molle) anche a Campopiano che mi sembra abbia un contatto nella trattativa.

Insomma, comunque vada, in 1-2 mesi l'arcano sarà svelato.

Personalmente non credo che colpi di testa del nano possano far saltare la trattativa, probabilmente fininvest e marina dopo l'ennesimo bilancio terrificante si sono stufati e hanno deciso di liberarsi di questo fardello, vista anche la faraonica proposta: una scelta di saggia e lungimirante imprenditoria, ovvero ciò che il fu Cavaliere non padroneggia più da diversi anni.

Nel dubbio, forse è meglio evitare trionfi impronosticabili in coppa italia, se schifo deve essere, lo sia fino alla fine.
Buttare al cesso questa stagione non entrando nemmeno in EL val bene una nuova era, sbaglio?

Speriamo in bene!


----------



## Fedeshi (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Complimenti a Campopiano che si dimostra persona onesta ed a parere mio l'unico a cui credere in questa vicenda (almeno in territorio Nazionale).Vorrei porre attenzione su due particolari:



> *In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi.*





> *cosa che farebbe solo nelle mani di gruppi solidi.*



Siamo passati ad uno step successivo dunque,dal presidente indeciso e non così convinto a mollare (a parole) ad un presidente che "per il bene del Milan" di fronte a gruppi solidi,alla fine...chissa.Incrociamo tutto l'incrociabile e speriamo che la mia teoria (ovvero che tutta sta tiritera sia solo un pretesto per alzare il prezzo o perlomeno per rendere la cosa romanzata con lui che esce da eroe per aver venduto la società ai ricchi fra i ricchi) sia vera.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2016)

Che Fininvest non si conosca i nomi dei compratori (se la notizia fosse confermata) non entusiasma nemmeno me, i cinesi dell'Inter si sono mostrati in volto e hanno dimostrato che erano reali senza nascondersi.


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che Fininvest non si conosca i nomi dei compratori (se la notizia fosse confermata) non entusiasma nemmeno me, i cinesi dell'Inter si sono mostrati in volto e hanno dimostrato che erano reali senza nascondersi.



.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece ci siamo.
> 
> L'estrema cautela dei cinesi nel mostrarsi mi sa molto di serietà, della volontà di non alimentare inutili tamtam mediatici, l'esatto contrario del buffone Bee.
> Inoltre Galatioto, che conoscevo bene visto che sono un grande appassionato NBA, mi ispira grande fiducia.
> ...



Caro Trump, dici bene  e quoto il tuo discorso. Soprattutto se a capo del consorzio c'è il boss del google cinese e non dei benestanti proprietari di una catena di negozi di elettronica.

L'affare ormai è arrivato ad un punto tale che per saltare deve succedere qualcosa di clamoroso e inaspettato. Cosa possibile, per carità. Ma non sarà la luna di Berlusconi a farlo saltare. Semmai, sarà il prezzo (su tutto). Ma visto che abbiamo un venditore che vuole realmente vendere e un compratore che vuole realmente comprare, solitamente in questi casi si trova sempre un accordo  incrociamo le dita e speriamo bene!


----------



## DannySa (26 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Che Fininvest non si conosca i nomi dei compratori (se la notizia fosse confermata) non entusiasma nemmeno me, i cinesi dell'Inter si sono mostrati in volto e hanno dimostrato che erano reali senza nascondersi.



Quando Sampei pescava i pesci dorati da 100 kg non li aveva mica vista prima di pescarli.
Io sinceramente non ci vedo nulla di male, anzi se questa "cordata" vuole così è perché non sta cercando pubblicità (come fu con Bee) ma semplicemente di comprare il Milan.
Quando sarà tutto definito allora verranno fuori, ma più o meno i nomi sono sempre quelli.


----------



## Z A Z A' (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Boh. Comincio a sentire puzza....


----------



## Super_Lollo (26 Aprile 2016)

Ragazzi parliamoci chiaro :

Se Berlusconi vende una settimana prima delle elezioni compie L ultimo capolavoro per utilizzare il Milan in politica ... Disegna la sua Gioconda prima di morire ....


----------



## MarcoMilanista (26 Aprile 2016)

Da ignorante in materia credo che i cinesi del Milan non possano uscire allo scoperto, per ragioni legate alle borse.


----------



## kolao95 (26 Aprile 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Che poi... "In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi."[...] "Ma sia chiaro: hanno già trattato a lungo i dettagli dell'operazione."
> 
> Ma questo è un controsenso.
> 
> La volontà (da parte di Berlusconi) di cedere la squadra è la conditio sine qua non della trattativa. Prima Silvio decide di vendere, poi si fanno le trattative,e infine si arriva ai dettagli, segno che l'operazione è praticamente terminata (con esito positivo). In questo caso invece sembra che sia avvenuto l'esatto opposto: si discutono i dettagli di una operazione che una delle controparti negoziali non è ancora intenzionata a porre in essere. Che senso ha?



Proprio per questo temo il teatrino..


----------



## admin (26 Aprile 2016)

*Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *


----------



## ildemone85 (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *



peppedistefano non sa assolutamente nulla


----------



## Hellscream (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o affondarlo. *



Fixed.


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *



Ristrutturarlo..ovviamente intende l'ItalcessiMilan


----------



## malos (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *



Si ciao questo poteva scriverlo ognuno di noi. Tutti vanno a rimorchio. Ma Alciato? Sparito?


----------



## Ciachi (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *



.....questo fine settimana ....che gli venga un "coccolone" acuto, immediato, irreversibile!!!!!


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *


Questa settimana decisiva.. quante volte avrò sentito ste parole nell'ultimo anno??



malos ha scritto:


> Si ciao questo poteva scriverlo ognuno di noi. Tutti vanno a rimorchio. Ma Alciato? Sparito?



Avrà provato a chiamare il suo amico Bee, poi si è ritrovato il seguente messaggio "il numero da lei selezionato non è più attivo"


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Avrà provato a chiamare il suo amico Bee, poi si è ritrovato il seguente messaggio "il numero da lei selezionato non è più attivo"



ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## smallball (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *



o vende o ci affossa definitivamente,non ci sono alternative


----------



## massvi (26 Aprile 2016)

Non si può andare così. Ieri si e' toccato il punto più basso dell'era Berlusconi, perdere con una rivale retrocessa. Con il portiere migliore in campo.


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. *



Ah, non è che Berlusconi non abbia dato l'ok ad accettare l'offerta: non ha proprio dato il permesso a dare inizio alla trattativa.
E quindi in queste due settimane che cosa hanno fatto? La Fininvest ha trattato la cessione del Milan all'insaputa di Berlusconi?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *



La settimana scorsa diceva che la trattativa era già definita e conclusa, e bastava solo il si del Berlusca per la cessione. Avevo postato io la notizia.

Ora dice che non c'è neanche l'ok per trattare. Credo che abbia le idee un attimino confuse.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



*Altro aggiornamento di Campopiano, quotate*


----------



## UDG (26 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Peppe Di Stefano: l'ok di Berlusconi a trattare la cessione del Milan non è ancora arrivato. Questa settimana, con il CDA di mezzo, può essere decisiva per il futuro del club. Berlusconi deve decidere cosa fare, se cedere il Milan o ristrutturarlo. *



Di sicuro il nostro presidente sta aspettando che bee si faccia vivo, quindi sta temporeggiando fino a fine campionato


----------



## Tifo'o (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...



Anche Bee era un advisor l'anno scorso, infatti i suoi cinesi arabi non erano conosciuti da nessuno


----------



## Corpsegrinder (26 Aprile 2016)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La settimana scorsa diceva che la trattativa era già definita e conclusa, e bastava solo il si del Berlusca per la cessione. Avevo postato io la notizia.
> 
> Ora dice che non c'è neanche l'ok per trattare. Credo che abbia le idee un attimino confuse.



Ma infatti non capisco. C'è una distanza siderale tra una trattativa già definita, e una che deve ancora iniziare.


----------



## Serginho (26 Aprile 2016)

I giornalisti fanno una gran confusione, sembra quasi vogliamo solo attirare l'attenzione molte volte aggiungendo particolari strampalati alle poche notizie che hanno


----------



## Trumpusconi (26 Aprile 2016)

Tutta carta straccia, ci stanno ricamando sopra per vendere qualche copia in più come sempre.

A livello nazionale l'unico che mi sembra abbastanza affidabile e informato è Campopiano, che infatti è stato coerente e non si è mai contraddetto con strampalate scadenze inventate.

Per le notizie pesanti, secondo me saranno fine maggio-inizio giugno (come da tempistiche di Galatioto), magari dopo la finale di coppa italia.

La strada, comunque, sembra tracciata


----------



## koti (26 Aprile 2016)

Di Stefano continua a ripetere le solite due frasette in croce, non sa assolutamente niente. Campopiano al contrario è sicuramente il giornalista più informato sulla trattativa (avrà qualche fonte), un po come lo è stato Alciato con Bee.


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano (CorsSport): l'unica trattativa ancora in piedi è quella con i cinesi. Non esistono altri interlocutori. La trattativa prosegue incessante, praticamente si tratta a oltranza. Perché i cinesi sono intenzionati a comprare e Fininvest è intenzionata a vendere. In mezzo c'è Berlusconi che prima o poi dovrà convincersi. C'è una cordata orientale disposta a spendere tra i 700 e i 720M (il 7 0% subito e l'altro 30% nel giro di un anno). Non è ancora roba da ora o mai più ma poco ci manca.
> Come detto, l'unica cordata ancora in corsa fino ad ora non ha deciso di avere un volto di rappresentanza. Ha scelto così.
> Le nostri fonti portano tutte a Robin Li, notizia confermata anche dai portali Phoenix TV e sohu.com (riportati in esclusiva da MilanWorld, menzionato nell'articolo).
> E Mr Bee? Lontano anni luce, praticamente tramontato.
> ...


Non si può escludere, in linea di principio, che l'advisor conduca i negoziati con un mandato senza rappresentanza. Galatioto, contattato con ogni probabilità da Fininvest, ha provveduto per conto della holding di Berlusconi a selezionare gruppi di potenziali offerenti sulla base di determinate linee guida indicate dal venditore, individuando nella rosa quel gruppo o quei gruppi che potessero meglio riscuotere il consenso e la preferenza del committente. Il caso analogo più famoso è quello relativo alla vendita della maggioranza delle azioni di Golden State. Lo studio Galatioto rappresentava il venditore, Chris Cohan, e, su mandato di questi, ha operato la scelta tra più cordate interessate, segnalando quella dei produttori di Hollywood Lacob e Guber, e preferendo essa ad un autentico pezzo da novanta come Larry Ellison, patron di Oracle. Può darsi che sia accaduto così nella circostanza, ma, detto questo, dopo la selezione vi è stata sicuramente la spendita del nome e dei nomi, poiché il venditore ha diritto di conoscerne il profilo e di rifiutarlo pregiudizialmente senza motivazioni (in specie un gruppo come Fininvest, che ha interessi e controinteressi a 360 gradi in moltissimi settori di business a livello internazionale). Fininvest conosce benissimo l'identità dei soggetti al tavolo, non avrebbe altrimenti consentito l'accesso ad informazioni riservate dell'azienda e ad uno screening pesante come quello connesso alla due diligence societaria. E' certamente l'ora, piuttosto, della verifica della affidabilità dei soggetti, sia essa economica che finanziaria (bancaria), ed è plausibile che vi sia una attenta ricognizione del piano di sostenibilità finanziaria presentato all'UEFA dal Milan, si badi bene, in pendenza delle trattative con il consorzio, onde l'esigenza di quest'ultimo di verificare che non vi siano stati trasferimenti di poste passive sconosciute nella contabilità del club, e "scaricate" di fatto sul nuovo proprietario. Si tratta di aspetti consueti in questo tipo di negoziazioni, che, in ogni caso, si svolgono a volti scoperti, alcuni dei quali, peraltro, già individuati dalle fonti di informazione.


----------



## Casnop (26 Aprile 2016)

Henry ha scritto:


> Questo e` l'unico punto che non mi e` chiaro: perche` i cinesi dovrebbero farsi vincolare da un accordo stipulato dalla vecchia dirigenza, avendo la possibilita`, sfruttando la clausola del welcome package, di presentare all'Uefa un proprio piano, si spera piu` aggressivo, data la presumibile capacita` di ampliare i ricavi commerciali? Mi sarei aspettato la richiesta di sospendere le trattative con l'Uefa, in attesa di prendere il controllo del club.


Piani di questo tipo sono certamente rivedibili, Henry, purché entro i margini concessi dal Fair Play Finanziario, che funge da limite esterno alla loro ammissibilità. Non è affatto da escludere che lo ripresentino, ma è plausibile che intendano esaminarlo onde verificare se gli investimenti di start up (primo anno, soprattutto, per lanciare il nuovo piano sportivo e commerciale) siano compatibili con l'esigenza di mantenere gli impegni finanziari già presenti nel club.


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

*Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.

Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.


*


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



Mamma mia stanotte mi sa che non dormo..


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



Daje , oramai ci credo pure io ...


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Corriere dello Sport è stato il primo quotidiano ad anticipare l'arrivo dei cinesi di Suning a Milano per chiudere la trattativa con l'Inter. Per quanto riguarda le varie trattative d'acquisto/cessione di società credo abbiano buone fonti.

Speriamo che non prendano un granchio proprio con noi...


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



I titoloni che tutti aspettavamo da anni, o si chiude o si chiude.
Speriamo che il CorSport ci becchi, sarebbero da rivalutare e non poco nel caso andasse a finire bene per noi.
Ero fiducioso e rimango fiducioso.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia stanotte mi sa che non dormo..



Sbav.

Comunque il Corriere è un giornale che sto rivalutando, io che ho sempre preferito la gazzetta.. Questi hanno gli agganci giusti. Per fare un esempio che non c'entra niente con questa situazione, nell'affaire Kondogbia di quest'estate ricordo che furono i primi in assoluto a scrivere che aveva accettato l'Inter, quando tutti scrivevano che era fatta col Milan.


----------



## Victorss (27 Aprile 2016)

goleador 70 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia stanotte mi sa che non dormo..



dormi pure tranquillo..non vi fate prendere ancora così tanto ragazzi..state tranquilli..
#finoallefirme


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> dormi pure tranquillo..non vi fate prendere ancora così tanto ragazzi..state tranquilli..
> #finoallefirme



Ognuno la prende come meglio crede, io seguo ciò che accade e ciò che accade (il susseguirsi di notizie) è stato portato avanti già da un pezzo e queste notizie vanno tutte nella stessa direzione, senza smentite né altro.
Il CorSport martella con una certa sicurezza, sarebbe strano che lo facessero solo per prendere in giro i poverelli milanisti che sanno già benissimo che devono prendere tutte le notizie su una possibile cessione con la pinze (e i guanti).


----------



## siioca (27 Aprile 2016)

è bello sognare ,ma dopo le ultime batoste da noi subite bisogna stare con i piedi per terra.


----------



## Victorss (27 Aprile 2016)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Ognuno la prende come meglio crede, io seguo ciò che accade e ciò che accade (il susseguirsi di notizie) è stato portato avanti già da un pezzo e queste notizie vanno tutte nella stessa direzione, senza smentite né altro.
> Il CorSport martella con una certa sicurezza, sarebbe strano che lo facessero solo per prendere in giro i poverelli milanisti che sanno già benissimo che devono prendere tutte le notizie su una possibile cessione con la pinze (e i guanti).



Ma certo Danny lungi da me dirvi come la dovete prendere ci mancherebbe! Sono solo preoccupato e sarò eventualmente dispiaciutissimo per tutti quelli di noi che ancora una volta ci stanno credendo tanto, con la scimmia attaccata alle spalle che non se ne va. 
Io, che con la trattativa Bee ho consumato l F5 della tastiera e ho stappato lo champagne, questa volta voglio preservarmi. 
E attenzione non sto dicendo che la trattativa non esiste, dico semplicemente che finchè non ci sono le firme illudersi può essere pericolosissimo. Noi tifosi del Milan siamo già stati umiliati a sufficienza in questi anni, non ci meritiamo un altra delusione così grossa come sarebbe quella della mancata cessione dopo averci creduto così tanto..


----------



## admin (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...




Quotate


----------



## DannySa (27 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma certo Danny lungi da me dirvi come la dovete prendere ci mancherebbe! Sono solo preoccupato e sarò eventualmente dispiaciutissimo per tutti quelli di noi che ancora una volta ci stanno credendo tanto, con la scimmia attaccata alle spalle che non se ne va.
> Io, che con la trattativa Bee ho consumato l F5 della tastiera e ho stappato lo champagne, questa volta voglio preservarmi.
> E attenzione non sto dicendo che la trattativa non esiste, dico semplicemente che finchè non ci sono le firme illudersi può essere pericolosissimo. Noi tifosi del Milan siamo già stati umiliati a sufficienza in questi anni, non ci meritiamo un altra delusione così grossa come sarebbe quella della mancata cessione dopo averci creduto così tanto..



Ma infatti sono d'accordo con te, io sono solo fiducioso, non convinto.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



Secondo me riporta le notizie dello stesso Corriere di oggi pomeriggio, cioè che i cinesi sono pronti a chiudere ma sono in attesa a Roma e il Berlusca non dà ancora il via libera. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi e che ci sia qualcosa di più!


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



Quelli del Corriere furono i primi a far uscire la storia di Galatioto ed i primo a dire che i Cinesi compravano l'Inter,quindi mi sa che neanch'io dormirò stanotte.

EDIT:



Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me riporta le notizie dello stesso Corriere di oggi pomeriggio, cioè che i cinesi sono pronti a chiudere ma sono in attesa a Roma e il Berlusca non dà ancora il via libera. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi e che ci sia qualcosa di più!



Appena ho finito di scrivere il messaggio ci ho pensato anch'io a sta cosa,quasi sicuramente é come dici tu.


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma certo Danny lungi da me dirvi come la dovete prendere ci mancherebbe! Sono solo preoccupato e sarò eventualmente dispiaciutissimo per tutti quelli di noi che ancora una volta ci stanno credendo tanto, con la scimmia attaccata alle spalle che non se ne va.
> Io, che con la trattativa Bee ho consumato l F5 della tastiera e ho stappato lo champagne, questa volta voglio preservarmi.
> E attenzione non sto dicendo che la trattativa non esiste, dico semplicemente che finchè non ci sono le firme illudersi può essere pericolosissimo. Noi tifosi del Milan siamo già stati umiliati a sufficienza in questi anni, non ci meritiamo un altra delusione così grossa come sarebbe quella della mancata cessione dopo averci creduto così tanto..


Il NO di Berlusconi sarebbe una catastrofe sportiva, un atteggiamento pessimista non aiuterà di certo a contenere un'eventuale cataclisma di simili proporzioni (detto da me che sono piuttosto negativo pure io), sarebbe peggio della trattativa saltata dell'anno scorso, ne sono sicuro. Questo perchè il solo pensiero di perdere l'opportunità irripetibile di finire sotto una proprietà ultramiliardaria cinese fa malissimo al cuore a prescindere (il tutto per dei capricci di un ottantenne malato), senza considerare il bombardamento di notizie incoraggianti, anche da fonti autorevoli nonchè la conferma di un personaggio di spessore quale Galatioto, che hanno reso impossibile non essere coinvolti da questa vicenda (chi dice di non nutrire speranze sa di mentire). 


Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me riporta le notizie dello stesso Corriere di oggi pomeriggio, cioè che i cinesi sono pronti a chiudere ma sono in attesa a Roma e il Berlusca non dà ancora il via libera. Spero ovviamente di sbagliarmi e che ci sia qualcosa di più!


Anche secondo me, lo do quasi per scontato.


----------



## Serginho (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



L'attesa per questa benedetta cessione e' simile a quella delle notti prima di natale da bambini


----------



## Casnop (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il Corriere dello Sport è stato il primo quotidiano ad anticipare l'arrivo dei cinesi di Suning a Milano per chiudere la trattativa con l'Inter. Per quanto riguarda le varie trattative d'acquisto/cessione di società credo abbiano buone fonti.
> 
> Speriamo che non prendano un granchio proprio con noi...



Hanno giornalisti molto giovani, che hanno il gusto della ricerca della notizia, e non il pigro riciccio di quella altrui, magari smanettata dal web e non verificata. Nel mondo anglosassone si direbbe: news by left, comments by right side.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2016)

Serginho ha scritto:


> L'attesa per questa benedetta cessione e' simile a quella delle notti prima di natale da bambini



Solo che giù dal camino invece che babbo natale con il sacco pieno di doni, salterà fuori un nano di rosso vestito... Urlando "cribbbbiooooooo"


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



Questa volta si deve chiudere la trattativa davvero. Speriamo.


----------



## cremone (27 Aprile 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Solo che giù dal camino invece che babbo natale con il sacco pieno di doni, salterà fuori un nano di rosso vestito... Urlando "cribbbbiooooooo"



Oppure un tizio pelato che ti dice "niente regali, sei apposto così"


----------



## Il Genio (27 Aprile 2016)

Non so voi, ma io se tutto va in porto prendo sciarpa e cappellino di lana e bandierone da 6mq e vado in giro a fare i caroselli come se avessimo vinto la champion


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...



Non mi voglio illudere...


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*CorSport (Pietro Guadagno): i tifosi, i piccoli azionisti, i cinesi. Berlusconi è accerchiato ed è chiamato a dare rapidamente risposte sul futuro del Milan. Tutti spingono perché continui a cedere il club, ma lui continua a temporeggiare. Andarsene ora vorrebbe dire farlo da perdente. Ma possiede ancora la forza per riesumare il Milan? L'universo rossonero, nella sua totalità, crede di no. E chiede a gran voce un passo indietro. C'è il timore infatti che si ostini a prendere decisioni fallimentari, vedi l'ultima con Brocchi. 
Ad oggi la verità è che Silvio ha indossato i panni del decisionista solo per cacciare Mihajlovic, ma sul destino societario nicchia. E più passa il tempo, più è probabile che non voglia cedere la maggioranza. Resta da capire come si comporterà il consorzio cinese, che ormai ha avviato da tempo i contatti con Fininvest per rilevare il 70/80%, dando la possibilità a Silvio di restare presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni in modo da farlo uscire da vincente. I piani del consorzio, infatti, sono quelli di rifondare squadra e dirigenza. 
E, in ogni caso, non aspetteranno in eterno. Sembra infatti che si aspettino risposte decisive entro il week end... altrimenti c'è il rischio che si possano stancare.*


----------



## MaschioAlfa (27 Aprile 2016)

Finale già scritto...
Ma non si può accontentare di fare il presidente onorario santo il buon dio???? 
Se deve lasciare da vincente non vi è alternativa


----------



## beleno (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Pietro Guadagno): i tifosi, i piccoli azionisti, i cinesi. Berlusconi è accerchiato ed è chiamato a dare rapidamente risposte sul futuro del Milan. Tutti spingono perché continui a cedere il club, ma lui continua a temporeggiare. Andarsene ora vorrebbe dire farlo da perdente. Ma possiede ancora la forza per riesumare il Milan? L'universo rossonero, nella sua totalità, crede di no. E chiede a gran voce un passo indietro. C'è il timore infatti che si ostini a prendere decisioni fallimentari, vedi l'ultima con Brocchi.
> Ad oggi la verità è che Silvio ha indossato i panni del decisionista solo per cacciare Mihajlovic, ma sul destino societario nicchia. E più passa il tempo, più è probabile che non voglia cedere la maggioranza. Resta da capire come si comporterà il consorzio cinese, che ormai ha avviato da tempo i contatti con Fininvest per rilevare il 70/80%, dando la possibilità a Silvio di restare presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni in modo da farlo uscire da vincente. I piani del consorzio, infatti, sono quelli di rifondare squadra e dirigenza.
> E, in ogni caso, non aspetteranno in eterno. Sembra infatti che si aspettino risposte decisive entro il week end... altrimenti c'è il rischio che si possano stancare.*



Gli concederebbero pure la presidenza onoraria, più di così cosa dovrebbero fare? In ogni caso, non mi sembrano notizie particolarmente incoraggianti. O meglio, confermano quello che già sapevamo, che c'è un'offerta importante in ballo, ma che poi per chiudere serve l'avallo del presidente.


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Corriere dello Sport in edicola oggi. Svolta nella trattativa per la cessione del Milan. Cinesi pronti a chiudere.
> 
> Seguiranno aggiornamenti e dettagli.
> 
> ...





Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Pietro Guadagno): i tifosi, i piccoli azionisti, i cinesi. Berlusconi è accerchiato ed è chiamato a dare rapidamente risposte sul futuro del Milan. Tutti spingono perché continui a cedere il club, ma lui continua a temporeggiare. Andarsene ora vorrebbe dire farlo da perdente. Ma possiede ancora la forza per riesumare il Milan? L'universo rossonero, nella sua totalità, crede di no. E chiede a gran voce un passo indietro. C'è il timore infatti che si ostini a prendere decisioni fallimentari, vedi l'ultima con Brocchi.
> Ad oggi la verità è che Silvio ha indossato i panni del decisionista solo per cacciare Mihajlovic, ma sul destino societario nicchia. E più passa il tempo, più è probabile che non voglia cedere la maggioranza. Resta da capire come si comporterà il consorzio cinese, che ormai ha avviato da tempo i contatti con Fininvest per rilevare il 70/80%, dando la possibilità a Silvio di restare presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni in modo da farlo uscire da vincente. I piani del consorzio, infatti, sono quelli di rifondare squadra e dirigenza.
> E, in ogni caso, non aspetteranno in eterno. Sembra infatti che si aspettino risposte decisive entro il week end... altrimenti c'è il rischio che si possano stancare.*



Inizio ad avere il dubbio che il corriere dello sport ci stia clamorosamente prendendo in giro.... Il titolo della prima pagina fa intendere che si sta per chiudere, l'articolo tutto il contrario


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Inizio ad avere il dubbio che il corriere dello sport ci stia clamorosamente prendendo in giro.... Il titolo della prima pagina fa intendere che si sta per chiudere, l'articolo tutto il contrario



L'autore dell'articolo però non è Campopiano ma un suo collega. E in fin dei conti non dice niente di nuovo, sembra il solito discorso romanzato fatto apposta per aumentare la suspance e i dubbi dei tifosi.


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Pietro Guadagno): i tifosi, i piccoli azionisti, i cinesi. Berlusconi è accerchiato ed è chiamato a dare rapidamente risposte sul futuro del Milan. Tutti spingono perché continui a cedere il club, ma lui continua a temporeggiare. Andarsene ora vorrebbe dire farlo da perdente. Ma possiede ancora la forza per riesumare il Milan? L'universo rossonero, nella sua totalità, crede di no. E chiede a gran voce un passo indietro. C'è il timore infatti che si ostini a prendere decisioni fallimentari, vedi l'ultima con Brocchi.
> Ad oggi la verità è che Silvio ha indossato i panni del decisionista solo per cacciare Mihajlovic, ma sul destino societario nicchia. E più passa il tempo, più è probabile che non voglia cedere la maggioranza. Resta da capire come si comporterà il consorzio cinese, che ormai ha avviato da tempo i contatti con Fininvest per rilevare il 70/80%, dando la possibilità a Silvio di restare presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni in modo da farlo uscire da vincente. I piani del consorzio, infatti, sono quelli di rifondare squadra e dirigenza.
> E, in ogni caso, non aspetteranno in eterno. Sembra infatti che si aspettino risposte decisive entro il week end... altrimenti c'è il rischio che si possano stancare.*



Per favore per noi tifosi, chiudi questa trattativa nano pazzoide


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Pietro Guadagno): i tifosi, i piccoli azionisti, i cinesi. Berlusconi è accerchiato ed è chiamato a dare rapidamente risposte sul futuro del Milan. Tutti spingono perché continui a cedere il club, ma lui continua a temporeggiare. Andarsene ora vorrebbe dire farlo da perdente. Ma possiede ancora la forza per riesumare il Milan? L'universo rossonero, nella sua totalità, crede di no. E chiede a gran voce un passo indietro. C'è il timore infatti che si ostini a prendere decisioni fallimentari, vedi l'ultima con Brocchi.
> Ad oggi la verità è che Silvio ha indossato i panni del decisionista solo per cacciare Mihajlovic, ma sul destino societario nicchia. E più passa il tempo, più è probabile che non voglia cedere la maggioranza. Resta da capire come si comporterà il consorzio cinese, che ormai ha avviato da tempo i contatti con Fininvest per rilevare il 70/80%, dando la possibilità a Silvio di restare presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni in modo da farlo uscire da vincente. I piani del consorzio, infatti, sono quelli di rifondare squadra e dirigenza.
> E, in ogni caso, non aspetteranno in eterno. Sembra infatti che si aspettino risposte decisive entro il week end... altrimenti c'è il rischio che si possano stancare.*



A me sinceramente sembra impossibile che questi trattino con fininvest ormai i dettagli senza avere l'ok di Berlusconi..non torna..


----------



## DEJAN75 (27 Aprile 2016)

Secondo La Repubblica di oggi, il capo cordata sarebbe Jack Ma....


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

*L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



Ma sta due diligence non era già stata fatta?

Questo è un Ma vero proprio.. è tutto una pagliacciata dai.


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



Insomma, gira e rigira sempre in mezzo al BAT si finisce  Silvio, cosa aspetti? Forza!


----------



## Super_Lollo (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



Ma vi rendete conto chi sia Jack Ma ? forse a qualcuno sfugge che parliamo del secondo uomo più ricco della cina e del 20equalcosa più ricco del mondo .. parliamo di un patrimonio da 25miliardi di dollari... 

uno che ha 5 volte il patrimonio del nano , uno che se vorrebbe andrebbe lui a comprare i giocatori dagli arabi del PSG ...

ok scusate , ora mi risveglio e vedo Galliani che impazzisce con i Tick al collo alle domande del Sig. Gatti


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Berlusconi temporeggia, non da una risposta, ma raga: _il cuore ha le sue ragioni, che la ragione non conosce _


----------



## Underhill84 (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto chi sia Jack Ma ? forse a qualcuno sfugge che parliamo del secondo uomo più ricco della cina e del 20equalcosa più ricco del mondo .. parliamo di un patrimonio da 25miliardi di dollari...
> 
> uno che ha 5 volte il patrimonio del nano , uno che se vorrebbe andrebbe lui a comprare i giocatori dagli arabi del PSG ...
> 
> ok scusate , ora mi risveglio e vedo Galliani che impazzisce con i Tick al collo alle domande del Sig. Gatti



Ho letto qualche giorno fa un articolo del sole 24 ore.... raccontava di come Jack Ma sia andato oltre il proprio sogno personale di avere successo, tanto da non sapere più come investire i suoi soldi, talmente ne ha...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto chi sia Jack Ma ? forse a qualcuno sfugge che parliamo del secondo uomo più ricco della cina e del 20equalcosa più ricco del mondo .. parliamo di un patrimonio da 25miliardi di dollari...
> 
> uno che ha 5 volte il patrimonio del nano , uno che se vorrebbe andrebbe lui a comprare i giocatori dagli arabi del PSG ...
> 
> ok scusate , ora mi risveglio e vedo Galliani che impazzisce con i Tick al collo alle domande del Sig. Gatti


Da Robin Li a Jack Ma, ma il prossimo chi sarà? Xi Jinping in persona con l'erario cinese? Attento a non farti male quando suonerà la sveglia


----------



## alcyppa (27 Aprile 2016)

A me sembra stia semplicemente iniziando il solito valzer di nomi e notizie a caso che già conosciamo fin troppo bene.
Mi sbaglierò...


----------



## Andreas89 (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



Jack Ma sarebbe qualcosa di paradisiaco. Però non mi voglio illudere. Attendo al varco l'evolversi della vicenda.


----------



## Fabius.85 (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



Magari Jack Ma. 
Comunque se L' offerta ha avuto il placet da Fininvest, mi pare strano che B. Non abbia ancora dato il suo benestare. 
Comunque io mi siedo in riva al fiume e aspetto che il tempo passi e che l'acqua scorra..


----------



## Giangy (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



Sarebbe più di un sogno! Ma purtroppo siamo ancora in mano al nano di melma, dove c'è dittatura, cattiveria, e ipocrisia, se è come ho letto questo Jack Ma riporta in un solo colpo Thiago Silva dal PSG.


----------



## Ruud (27 Aprile 2016)

Jack Ma sarebbe il meglio ipotizzabile.


----------



## folletto (27 Aprile 2016)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma vi rendete conto chi sia Jack Ma ? forse a qualcuno sfugge che parliamo del secondo uomo più ricco della cina e del 20equalcosa più ricco del mondo .. parliamo di un patrimonio da 25miliardi di dollari...
> 
> uno che ha 5 volte il patrimonio del nano , uno che se vorrebbe andrebbe lui a comprare i giocatori dagli arabi del PSG ...
> 
> *ok scusate , ora mi risveglio e vedo Galliani che impazzisce con i Tick al collo alle domande del Sig. Gatti*



ahahhahahaha, mi hai fatto morire, il tick al collo


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Giornale, di proprietà della famiglia Berlusconi, scrive oggi che nel week-end il presidente ha studiato ad Arcore con i suoi uomini fidati della Fininvest l'offerta dei cinesi mentre il Corriere Dello Sport riporta che non vorrebbe cedere ed inventa nuove deadline... Currò, una delle due vedove di Mr.Bee, spara un Jack Ma che ci sta sempre bene quando si parla di Cina.

Insomma siamo alle solite. A parte Campopiano e Bloomberg, gli altri cercano un posto al sole. Jack Ma sarebbe bellissimo ma ha più volte dichiarato di non essere interessato al calcio e trovo più coerente con l'offerta sul tavolo che a guidare questa cordata di imprenditori cinesi sia un Robin Li più giovane ed in cerca di notorietà.


----------



## Fabius.85 (27 Aprile 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Giornale, di proprietà della famiglia Berlusconi, scrive oggi che nel week-end il presidente ha studiato ad Arcore con i suoi uomini fidati della Fininvest l'offerta dei cinesi mentre il Corriere Dello Sport riporta che non vorrebbe cedere ed inventa nuove deadline... Currò, una delle due vedove di Mr.Bee, spara un Jack Ma che ci sta sempre bene quando si parla di Cina.
> 
> Insomma siamo alle solite. A parte Campopiano e Bloomberg, gli altri cercano un posto al sole. Jack Ma sarebbe bellissimo ma ha più volte dichiarato di non essere interessato al calcio e trovo più coerente con l'offerta sul tavolo che a guidare questa cordata di imprenditori cinesi sia un Robin Li più giovane ed in cerca di notorietà.



Non ho letto dichiarazioni di Jack Ma in tal senso, però mi fido di quello che scrivi anche se Jack é comproprietario del Guanzou Evergrande in Cina.

Ad ogni buon conto, Repubblica mi pare piuttosto lanciata visto che ha fissato questa indiscrezione come notizia di apertura della versione online del giornale.


----------



## folletto (27 Aprile 2016)

-Lionard- ha scritto:


> Il Giornale, di proprietà della famiglia Berlusconi, scrive oggi che nel week-end il presidente ha studiato ad Arcore con i suoi uomini fidati della Fininvest l'offerta dei cinesi mentre il Corriere Dello Sport riporta che non vorrebbe cedere ed inventa nuove deadline... Currò, una delle due vedove di Mr.Bee, spara un Jack Ma che ci sta sempre bene quando si parla di Cina.
> 
> *Insomma siamo alle solite. A parte Campopiano e Bloomberg, gli altri cercano un posto al sole*. Jack Ma sarebbe bellissimo ma ha più volte dichiarato di non essere interessato al calcio e trovo più coerente con l'offerta sul tavolo che a guidare questa cordata di imprenditori cinesi sia un Robin Li più giovane ed in cerca di notorietà.



Già, ed è prevedibile un "escalation" di notizie a raffica e più o meno buttate là nei prossimi giorni e fino a quando non si saprà la verità, positiva o negativa che sia. I giornalai si butteranno sul fatto come squali considerando anche che presto finirà il campionato. Ci vuole taaaaanta pazienza e soprattutto calma visto che ne leggeremo di ogni tipo.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Aprile 2016)

chi vivra' vedra'.....sperem


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Ad ogni modo, visto che la notizia è stata lanciata da un quotidiano di massima diffusione nazionale, se davvero fosse una balla cosmica Alibaba smentirà con un comunicato nelle prossime ore, così come ha fatto Wanda a suo tempo.


----------



## corvorossonero (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Ad ogni modo, visto che la notizia è stata lanciata da un quotidiano di massima diffusione nazionale, se davvero fosse una balla cosmica Alibaba smentirà con un comunicato nelle prossime ore, così come ha fatto Wanda a suo tempo.



Esatto, se non arriva la smentita, occhio. 
Comunque leggo che molti sono dubbiosi, giustamente, però vorrei far presente una cosa.
Sbaglio o si è sempre parlato di cordata cinese formata da diversi soggetti? Possibile che CorSport sappia di Robin Li, mentre Currò di Jack Ma, chi ci assicura che non possano far parte della stessa cordata? tra l'altro questo permetterebbe a Jack Ma, di rimanere dietro le quinte, lasciando gli oneri e i doveri a Robin Li o chi per lui. Chi può escluderlo? se non sbaglio Alibaba ha una percentuale di Baidu.Concludo ricordando, che tempo fa quando i dirigenti Fininvest andarono a Pechino, guardacaso oltre a Bee e i suoi collaboratori, si parlò di incontro con esponenti di Alibaba. Un caso?


----------



## nimloth (27 Aprile 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



ma non avevano alzato l'offerta a 720 ml ?


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Il sito internet di Repubblica mette la notizia addirittura come titolone in cima alla pagina.


----------



## -Lionard- (27 Aprile 2016)

Fabius.85 ha scritto:


> Non ho letto dichiarazioni di Jack Ma in tal senso, però mi fido di quello che scrivi anche se Jack é comproprietario del Guanzou Evergrande in Cina.
> 
> Ad ogni buon conto, Repubblica mi pare piuttosto lanciata visto che ha fissato questa indiscrezione come notizia di apertura della versione online del giornale.


Ho controllato ed hai ragione. Mi sono confuso con Mr.Zong, proprietario di Wahaha Group che produce una sorta di Coca-Cola cinese. L'anno scorso era stato accostato al Milan ma aveva smentito in un paio di occasioni. 

Ha ragione Il Re dell'Est: se è un'invenzione, oggi Alibaba smentirà prontamente. Anche se ad onor del vero neanche Robin Li ha mai smentito tutte le voci di questi giorni...


----------



## mikha1978 (27 Aprile 2016)

da juventino mi auguro in una felice transazione....ringraziando berlusconi per aver donato al calcio italiano titoli e prestigio e innovazione, speriamo che i nuovi acquirenti finanzino perdite e mercato perchè la serie a ha un fisogno assoluto di voi


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

*Campopiano su Twitter afferma che a breve farà un altro pezzo. Ecco le sue anticipazioni alle persone che lo sommergono di domande: "Ragazzi sono giorni molto concitati, ci sono conferme, non ufficialità. L'unica cosa che posso confermare è che si tratta di uno dei 10 uomini più ricchi della Cina ed ha un impero economico di miliardi di dollari fondato su internet. Gli indizi quindi porterebbero effettivamente a due nomi: Robin Li e Jack Ma. Ma credo che a voi interessi poco. La notizia è una: Berlusconi sta vendendo ai cinesi!*


----------



## koti (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter afferma che a breve farà un altro pezzo. Ecco le sue anticipazioni alle persone che lo sommergono di domande: "Ragazzi sono giorni molto concitati, ci sono conferme, non ufficialità. L'unica cosa che posso confermare è che si tratta di uno dei 10 uomini più ricchi della Cina ed ha un impero economico di miliardi di dollari fondato su internet. Gli indizi quindi porterebbero effettivamente a due nomi: Robin Li e Jack Ma. Ma credo che a voi interessi poco. La notizia è una: Berlusconi sta vendendo ai cinesi!*


Pene duro


----------



## Fedeshi (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter afferma che a breve farà un altro pezzo. Ecco le sue anticipazioni alle persone che lo sommergono di domande: "Ragazzi sono giorni molto concitati, ci sono conferme, non ufficialità. L'unica cosa che posso confermare è che si tratta di uno dei 10 uomini più ricchi della Cina ed ha un impero economico di miliardi di dollari fondato su internet. Gli indizi quindi porterebbero effettivamente a due nomi: Robin Li e Jack Ma. Ma credo che a voi interessi poco. La notizia è una: Berlusconi sta vendendo ai cinesi!*


Vi prego,vi scongiuro,vi supplico,non svegliatemi.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *CorSport (Pietro Guadagno): i tifosi, i piccoli azionisti, i cinesi. Berlusconi è accerchiato ed è chiamato a dare rapidamente risposte sul futuro del Milan. Tutti spingono perché continui a cedere il club, ma lui continua a temporeggiare. Andarsene ora vorrebbe dire farlo da perdente. Ma possiede ancora la forza per riesumare il Milan? L'universo rossonero, nella sua totalità, crede di no. E chiede a gran voce un passo indietro. C'è il timore infatti che si ostini a prendere decisioni fallimentari, vedi l'ultima con Brocchi.
> Ad oggi la verità è che Silvio ha indossato i panni del decisionista solo per cacciare Mihajlovic, ma sul destino societario nicchia. E più passa il tempo, più è probabile che non voglia cedere la maggioranza. Resta da capire come si comporterà il consorzio cinese, che ormai ha avviato da tempo i contatti con Fininvest per rilevare il 70/80%, dando la possibilità a Silvio di restare presidente onorario per altri 2-3 anni in modo da farlo uscire da vincente. I piani del consorzio, infatti, sono quelli di rifondare squadra e dirigenza.
> E, in ogni caso, non aspetteranno in eterno. Sembra infatti che si aspettino risposte decisive entro il week end... altrimenti c'è il rischio che si possano stancare.*





Tifo'o ha scritto:


> *L'articolo firmato da Enrico Currò e Luca Pagni, La Repubblica, svela il mistero dietro l'acquirente del Milan e capo della cordata. Non si tratta di Robin Li, ma di Jack Ma. Jack Ma è il capo di Alibaba ed è il secondo più ricco della Cina.Ed è comproprietario del Guangzhou Evergrande. Jack Ma ha intenzione di puntare su Lippi come DT, visto che è familiare dal momento che ha allenato il club cinese in passato. Ci sono comunque dubbi sulla formula dell'operazione - il 70% delle quote subito ai cinesi e il restante 30 entro un anno. L'offerta sarebbe la meta di quella di Bee. 500 Mln di euro contro 1 miliardo, ma Per Fininvest l'offerta ha superato il vaglio. Ma ha fondato Alibaba, società di commercio via internet, nel 1999, l'azienda comprende un mercato da 632 milioni di utenti. L'Azienda è composta da quattro gruppi: Taobao (l'ebay cinese), Aliplay (sistema di pagamento elettronico), Weibo (il Twitter di Cina) e Alibaba pictures (3 milioni di dollari di investimenti nel settore cinematografico). Jack Ma come progetti avrebbe anche quello della costruzione del nuovo stadio. Tuttavia c'è sempre il problema Berlusconi. Il presidente del Milan deve deri sì entro domenica alla trattativa in esclusiva la due diligence, l'esame dei conti, potrebbe concludersi rapidamente.*



L'articolo del CdS sembra più un insieme di teorie e ipotesi, d'altronde basta leggere la frase "Andarsene ora vorrebbe dire farlo da perdente". Quello di Repubblica invece sembra scritto da gente che ha in mano delle vere informazioni (che però, per ovvi motivi, vanno prese con le pinze).


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (27 Aprile 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> *Campopiano su Twitter afferma che a breve farà un altro pezzo. Ecco le sue anticipazioni alle persone che lo sommergono di domande: "Ragazzi sono giorni molto concitati, ci sono conferme, non ufficialità. L'unica cosa che posso confermare è che si tratta di uno dei 10 uomini più ricchi della Cina ed ha un impero economico di miliardi di dollari fondato su internet. Gli indizi quindi porterebbero effettivamente a due nomi: Robin Li e Jack Ma. Ma credo che a voi interessi poco. La notizia è una: Berlusconi sta vendendo ai cinesi!*



Nell'articolo Campopiano non dice niente di diverso, aggiunge solo che Silvio è combattuto mentre Fininvest avrebbe già venduto. 
La decisione finale comunque sarebbe ad un passo. Alla fine dice: seguono aggiornamenti quindi forse a breve scriverà altro.ù

*P.S. lo sta scrivendo ora, vedo che aggiunge dei pezzi. Ora ha scritto: non ce la faccio a rispondere a tutti, a breve pubblico tutti gli aggiornamenti.*


----------

